# Do you like black music?



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Do you like black music? For example, Snoop Dogg, 50 cent, Eazy-E, Tupac, N.W.A, Nas, etc.
I would say that some of it is tolerable and even enjoyable, but most is garbage.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yea.

I don't have no problem with you ****ing me, but I have a little problem with you not ****ing me.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Black album, back in Black, ...

Yeah solid albums!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

chiaza said:


> Do you like black music? For example, Snoop Dogg, 50 cent, Eazy-E, Tupac, N.W.A, Nas, etc.
> I would say that some of it is tolerable and even enjoyable, but most is garbage.


I don't think you should say "black" music. I think you should say hip-hop and rap. It's not "black" music. It's geared toward black people but a bit of everyone listens to it.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Music is colourless


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

monotonous said:


> yea.
> 
> I don't have no problem with you ****ing me, but I have a little problem with you not ****ing me.


Baby, I got your money...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


> Music is colourless


 Yeah, we don't talk about white music, do we?
It's a strange way to describe music....


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

pretty boy swag
--
an example of garbage


----------



## wowwww (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't see the big deal calling rap and hip hop black music. It came from black ghettos.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty poor examples of "Black Music".
What about Blues, Jazz, Rock, and Hip Hop that isn't your typical "gangsta rap"?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I love Black Metal, but by your definition no.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ACCV93 said:


> Music is colourless


What about the blues.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like soul music. And blues. Stuff that began through black artists. Like Sam Cooke, Otis Redding, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, Billie Holiday, etc. 

I don't know what black music is, though. That term is effectively offensive.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why does no one call anything "black music" or "white music" but people call things Mexican music?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Barette said:


> I like soul music. And blues. Stuff that began through black artists. Like Sam Cooke, Otis Redding, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, Billie Holiday, etc.
> 
> I don't know what black music is, though. That term is effectively offensive.


Yeah, Billie Holiday is good.

chiaza: Seems like you're saying music that is made by black people? In that case, you're basically asking me if I care whether an artist is black...


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll second The Black Album and Black metal.

I'm assuming that is what the OP was getting at!


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hell Yeah, I guess you mean hip hop/rap.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

OP fails at racial sensitivity. It's called hip-hop or rap, not "black music".



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why does no one call anything "black music" or "white music" but people call things Mexican music?


Mexican is a nationality.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yup.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why does no one call anything "black music" or "white music" but people call things Mexican music?


Because it originated in Mexico. We're not calling it by the type of people that listen to it.


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

This person refers to hip hop as "black music" and wonders why they have a social anxiety disorder.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Vocal teacher wanted me to rap some songs to better my breath distribution. I've actually started liking some of it. While he ain't black, I especially dig Eminem's work, both solo as well as with Bad meets Evil. Tried to rap some of it, and let's say i've gotten a lot more respect for rappers.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> <--- Not black


No sh*t. :lol It depends on how you look it at though. Several people in this thread seemed to kind of think the same as I did, that "black music" refers to the genre itself. Now if we're specifically talking about music made *by* black people, than you have a very good point.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why does no one call anything "black music" or "white music" but people call things Mexican music?


mexico is a country. you hear of american music, british music, french music, mexican music, etc.

black and white are racial references.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix, Alice in Chains, Killswitch Engage.... Rock music was invented by black people.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> mexico is a country. you hear of american music, british music, french music, mexican music, etc.
> 
> black and white are racial references.


Well if it didn't make sense the first two times, it sure did now :yes


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well if it didn't make sense the first two times, it sure did now :yes


i only read up to your asinine contribution and stopped to respond. i imagine the second person, as i'm the third, did the same.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> i only read up to your asinine contribution and stopped to respond. i imagine the second person, as i'm the third, did the same.


What if I like, elaborated in the next posts but you didn't know because you only stopped after you read my first one. Then it would be you looking like a fool.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well if it didn't make sense the first two times, it sure did now :yes


mexican = a nationality
black = a reference to race

FFS, three people have already explained this. Why is it so hard for you to understand? Jesus Fire.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

AWwwww Heeeyyyyll NAaawww










How is black a race?

There are lots of types of black people. Nigeria has hundreds of ethnic groups. Where do you draw the line between black and non-black?


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, Black Music is the best music (srs).
Catchier & Has More Style.... More honest too


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. Like the blues guitar riffs. But not rnb crap.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I sure do


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah I do, I listen to uk rap/hip hop more than I do american stuff these days

I've been listening to this guy a lot recently


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I like more red music and yellow music


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

excellent title ha


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely, positively...NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I hate it. As for anyone who likes it, well we can talk, hang out occasionally, but we could never be friends. :no


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Absolutely, positively...NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I hate it. As for anyone who likes it, well we can talk, hang out occasionally, but we could never be friends. :no


Wake me, we know you don't like anything with the word black in it, black beans, black eye peas, black shirts, blackened fish. :lol


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

this thread is dumb


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Wake me, we know you don't like anything with the word black in it, black beans, black eye peas, black shirts, blackened fish. :lol


lol, knew he was gonna show up for this thread


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

...

Meh... embeded no worky:

Johnny B. Goode ~ Chuck Berry


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

"Black" music? You do realize the majority of people buying rap are white kids right?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


> Wake me, we know you don't like anything with the word black in it, black beans, black eye peas, black shirts, blackened fish. :lol


Not true! As a matter of fact, my favorite color is black!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

D:


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Hip=Hop =no! Rap=when I was younger yes


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I like a little bit of R&B, some Alicia Keys, Trey Songz, Usher, Beyonce.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> "Black" music? You do realize the majority of people buying rap are white kids right?


i'd like to know where you sourced that statistic.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DappleGrey said:


> Because it originated in Mexico. We're not calling it by the type of people that listen to it.


 Cumbia, salsa and other music that I can't think of right now didn't originate from Mexico yet people still call it Mexican music.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I listen to African music. Congotronics, as the white people call it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Black metal lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

nubly said:


> Cumbia, salsa and other music that I can't think of right now didn't originate from Mexico yet people still call it Mexican music.


Well those people are ignorant.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Black metal? Yes quite. "Black people's music?" Not even slightly. I object to it being called black peoples music too


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

lzzy said:


> Black album, back in Black, ...
> 
> Yeah solid albums!


I concur. As for the OP's examples, they are nothing short of terrible.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Not that kind. I like stuff like The Temptations, Stevie Wonder, or Michael Jackson.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you kidding? Of course. Except some trashy so-called hip-hop tracks these days, black people are really talented in music. 

Jazz is black, real Hip-Hop is black, even Jimi Hendrix was black.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Old school hip hop, 80s and 90s R&B, 60s and 70s Soul.


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

I just knew what the responses were going to be like before clicking this...

I love Beyonce, Odd Future (including Frank Ocean), etc. I love hip hop culture in general.

I guess white music is country?


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

If by black music you mean Jazz, then yes, I do love Jazz!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

When I think 'black' music I think of soul. Here:



> *Soul music* is a popular music genre that originated in the United States in the 1950s and early 1960s, combining elements of African American gospel music and rhythm and blues.
> According to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, soul is "music that arose out of the black experience in America through the transmutation of gospel and rhythm & blues into a form of funky, secular testifying.


from wiki. I don't think it's racist.

I like a lot of soul.


----------



## Sanandreas818 (Nov 30, 2012)

Black music?... The hell.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um, is this thread racist?


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Um, is this thread racist?


Nah, just a faux pas... I think.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

No, I prefer green music.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nice way to be racist, OP.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

isn't EMINEM white???


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Black music isn't the genre of music those people make. Black metal is black music. I don't like that really, the closest I get is like Eluveitie and that's melodic death metal and also celtic/folk/pagan metal.

Have some black metal (though listening to that riff it sounds an awful lot like punk)


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

^haha I love most metal, my 'location' is reference to one of their EPs


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

Black make awesome music


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have colour-sound synesthesia.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

The OP title is dumb... I like Billie Holliday, Aretha Franklin, Jimi hendrix, Muddy Waters, Lightning Hopkins, etc. Is that "black music" ? If you mean rap/hip hop I like Sublime, Beastie boys, Everlast, crazy town, etc is that "black music" ? 

Anyhoo along with early snoopdogg, NWA and Wu-tang clan I love A tribe called quest and The Roots. Anything with a jazz or soul influence really clinches it for me. 

I enjoy every single genre of music but I can't get into whatever the hell the kids are listening to now a days, no soul or passion. That stuff isn't hip-hop it's sugar coated pop/dance/electronic music. I'm sure the real stuff is all underground but I don't have the social skills to go look for it.


----------



## morped (Jan 25, 2013)

*Not really...........*

I think my distaste for black music has more to do with culture than anything else. I like some black jazz artist and some black lounge acts but I can't really get into the urban or gangsta culture.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Funkadelic is the best. I like some Curtis Mayfield and Ohio Players too.






Yes, black people did pioneer certain genres of music like scarpia pointed out from the soul Wiki entry, including hip hop. But I can see how OP worded it in a context that could be taken as racist due to their tactlessness.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Does this count? If it does then yes.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Most music is "black" music if you look at it's origins


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Black metal.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yavohl.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not really.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't do black music, I don't do white music, I do everyday life music


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Music can be dark and evoke dark feelings but it cannot be black.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I like my music with 1 milk and sugar.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

How silly, that ain't black music! Where is the Mutumbo and Simba!? I'm talkin Lion King!


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

what's black music?


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I like black metal.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

That some funny ****. "Do you like black music" hah

I like the "black music" that's rarely played on the radio, with lyrics about real life problems, and not about hos blunts and money.

I'm assuming you mean rap/hiphop of course.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No way.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like black people (well, most of them). I'm really picky about music (which doesn't mean I have good taste). I don't even like most "white music". I hate the Beatles, for example.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Black music...?
Is this ****ing serious? Why not just say rap, or hip-hop? Black music?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol. Kinda surprised this wasn't locked.


----------



## DaFowlHunter (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait so by the OP standards is Eminem black music? lol I guess it's a yes from me in that sense.
If you have ever seen a music sheet they are generally black notes on white paper. Therefore all music is black. LOL Someone submit this to Tosh.0 for his Is it racist skit


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I love some old black american rock, jazz and R&B, 90s rap and 00s. Not sure I like today's stuff as much though.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

How much more black can this be?..


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Black Music? REALLY?

In that case I like Adele, she literally makes BLACK music.


----------

